# 60cm - Espei's Escape (preview)



## George Farmer (25 Apr 2009)

A quick snap of my 60cm before I tear it down ready for my new PFK biotope series.

Full ADA substrate system and fert line.  Tropica HC and hairgrass (3 and 1 pots respectively).

Absolutely zero visible algae from day one.

Look out for a full step-by-step in PFK in Oct or Nov issue.


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 Apr 2009)

I have always thought HC and E. parvula go well together. You certainly controlled the E. parvula well. I like the way it has been used in moderation around the base of the rocks and along the horizon. 8) 

Such a shame that you chose to ill treat your fish with this type of scape, George.


----------



## George Farmer (25 Apr 2009)

Thanks, Dave.

Not much control required to be honest.  Just a trim all over every week or so.

The fish will be spoilt in their next layout...


----------



## John Starkey (25 Apr 2009)

Hi George nice well nice I love the stone it looks impresive 
Regards john


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Apr 2009)

looks quality mate, super healthy!


----------



## TDI-line (25 Apr 2009)

Great, again, George.   

I see your back to co2...


----------



## samc (25 Apr 2009)

like it george, its a nice easy scape to look at


----------



## Graeme Edwards (25 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> A quick snap of my 60cm before I tear it down ready for my new PFK biotope series.
> 
> Full ADA substrate system and fert line.  Tropica HC and hairgrass (3 and 1 pots respectively).
> 
> ...



Tearing it down? Its only been up five minuets


----------



## elanmak (25 Apr 2009)

Patience. A tank has to grow and mature to look 'natural'. 
Were all looking forward to seeing some fresh ideas at TGM.


----------



## George Farmer (26 Apr 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi George nice well nice I love the stone it looks impresive
> Regards john


Thanks mate!



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> looks quality mate, super healthy!


Thanks mate!



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Great, again, George.
> 
> I see your back to co2...


Thanks mate!

Yes, I am following the ADA system as closely as I can, so CO2 it is.



			
				samc said:
			
		

> like it george, its a nice easy scape to look at


Thanks mate!

It is an easy 'scape to look at and was easy to create.  I'll get no awards for innovation, that's for sure!



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Tearing it down? Its only been up five minuets


3 months, actually.  Hardly long-term, I know, but it's not the youngest 'scape I've torn down.

As you may be aware, Graeme, I need the tank for PFK features, so needs must.  I have my nano for long-term layouts.



			
				elanmak said:
			
		

> Patience. A tank has to grow and mature to look 'natural'.
> Were all looking forward to seeing some fresh ideas at TGM.


I'm aware of the need for patience, of course.  I have done long-term 'scapes and am running one as we speak.

Due to my role as an aquatic writer and photographer, however, I tend to create a larger proportion of shorter-term layouts as I am required to do so for various features, articles, blogs, photography etc.

If I _only_ stick to long-term stuff then I can see my learning curve being flattened, as I wish to try out new plant species, techniques etc.

This is also why I'm excited about my new biotope series - new challenges.

I look forward to seeing you at TGM soon, and we can discuss this in person over a nice cuppa and slice of cake! 

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Apr 2009)

it's a funny thing, time! 

if george had said this was 12 months old, we'd all be saying "yeah, time has really payed off here" 

what could possibly happen to this scape that hasn't already happened?......it's done in my book.  

RIP Espei's Escape  8) ....what does that mean George?


----------



## George Farmer (26 Apr 2009)

It's interesting - when I judged the AGA contest last year with Amano etc. I scored long-term sustainable aquascapes very highly, if they were good compositions also.  

So even if I don't create many long-term 'scapes myself, I do appreciate them...  If I didn't have external pressures then I'd likely do more of them myself.

Espei's Escape?  The fish are _Trigonostigma espei_.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Espei's Escape? The fish are Trigonostigma espei.



ahhhh, i see.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Apr 2009)

Awsome tank George, can't believe its only 3 months old, you sure now how to grow plants and great layout. Congrats and look forwsrd for my PFK issue to read all about this tank


----------



## glenn (26 Apr 2009)

will the article be about this tank or a new set up in this tank?


----------



## George Farmer (26 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Awsome tank George, can't believe its only 3 months old, you sure now how to grow plants and great layout. Congrats and look forwsrd for my PFK issue to read all about this tank


Thanks, Paulo!



			
				glenn said:
			
		

> will the article be about this tank or a new set up in this tank?


Hi Glenn

The new biotope series will be on different layouts using this _tank_, starting in the August issue of PFK.

This actual _aquascape_ will be featured as a step-by-step in a few months.


----------



## Superman (26 Apr 2009)

Top notch george.


----------



## vauxhallmark (26 Apr 2009)

Lovely picture - great grassy effect from the two plants!

Are you going to post the full specs of the tank?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Apr 2009)

nice lawn


----------



## Tony Swinney (27 Apr 2009)

Very nice George - I love the visual simplicity of it  8) 

Shame to tear it down, but itll be good to see whats next.

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (30 Apr 2009)

Thanks again, guys!

I'll be tearing this down this weekend.  I had a play with swapping the Seiryu/mini landscape rocks with petrified wood and it looked awful!!  Nevermind - we live and learn.


----------



## TDI-line (30 Apr 2009)

George, where did the name of the scape come from? It's really cool.


----------



## George Farmer (30 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> George, where did the name of the scape come from? It's really cool.





			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Espei's Escape?  The fish are _Trigonostigma espei_.



Thanks mate.


----------

